# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Not a moss but.. nano fern

## vasteq

I would like to present very interesting fern (nano-sized), called *Hymenophyllaceae sp. Wayanad* (I am not sure that is correct name). Slow rate of growth, prefer soft water, ph about 6.5-7:

----------


## Aquanoob

Looks very nice to be in the foreground and even the mid-ground. Is this plant even available in Singapore already?

----------


## Shadow

look interesting, can mail some to Singapore?  :Laughing:

----------


## vasteq

I could exchange with you, I am looking intereting ferns. Did you heard about those:




Or do you know any interesting ferns or small mosses?

----------


## Shadow

I had the plant in the first picture before but need to search around, not sure still have it or not, very slow plant.
The 2nd and 3rd picture can easily bought from LFS, they name it mini bolbitis

----------


## vasteq

But you don't mind this mini bolbitis (Bolbitis Heteroclita difformis):



Difformis is quite bigger than ferns which I showed on 2nd and 3rd pictures. Difformis grow to 5-7 cm, and this ferns from pictures only to 2-4 cm, and probably belongs to the Hymenophyllaceae or Crepidomanes family

----------


## Shadow

yes, LFS here name it differently  :Laughing: . I do not know the scientific name, rare/none of the LFS here use scientific name  :Razz: . For example Hymenophyllaceae sp. Wayanad, here they called it grape fern  :Laughing: 

aa... just remember the name of your post#4 1st picture, if not mistaken it called Trichomanes godmannii

----------


## eviltrain

you guys can go GC and take a look.they really grow SUPER slow. . .

----------


## vasteq

Shadow I sent you message but don't know that you receive it.

----------


## Shadow

You probably can't send any PM yet.

----------


## vasteq

But I sent you at email shown on your blog, is it your right? So if you could please write me at [email protected] I have question for you.

----------


## Shadow

o.. that fine then. I just have not check my email yet  :Razz:

----------


## otocinclus

I just got this plant from C328 last Tuesday.....interestingly they named it "mini bolbi"....let's see if it will survive or not (noooo...I want it survive)...
@vasteq : could you please share the ideal condition to keep the wayanad ?

----------


## vasteq

Do you have photo of it?
I have that condition: ph 6.5-7; GH 10; KH 10; light <0.5W/L. Temp 23 degree in Celcius. You could also try keep it in weaker light.

----------


## uorme99

looks really nice! Where can i get this plant? C328 or GC? Thank you.

----------


## otocinclus

I will take the photo.....please wait for it...

----------


## otocinclus

IMG_0429.jpg
This is the picture, please ignore my poor skill of photography - I could not make any better of it
@uorme99 : I took it from C328, as I remember there was still 1 remaining stock attached in small stone, you may also check in small plastic hanging in front of the shop
@vasteq : Is temperature really a critical factor ? , I have in my tank 26 - 27 celcius

----------


## uorme99

Thank you otocinclus. Really appreciate the pic.

----------


## vasteq

*otocinclus* did they have also some other interesting small ferns? Like this:


or this:

----------


## otocinclus

Unfortunately, I did not find that plants vasteq..
As I remember, they had starmoss, fissiden and common moss (java, christmas,etc)

----------

